# Weiss nicht ob es hier her gehört - GUI ohne Konsole starten



## LastUnicorn (21. Jan 2004)

Das Problem ist folgendes: Ich starte mein Programm aus einer .bat Datei aus. So hab ich neben der GUI auch immer noch die Konsole am laufen, was ich ziemlich Benutzerunfreundlich finde. Weiss jemand wie ich es unterdrücken kann, das die Konsole gestartet wird wenn ich mein Java Programm zum laufen bringen will ?


----------



## bummerland (22. Jan 2004)

eine möglichkeit wäre, z.b. ein jar zu erstellen. das ist einfach per doppelklick startbar - ohne konsole.


----------



## me.toString (22. Jan 2004)

War das nicht so, dass wenn man javaw benutzt die Console nicht angezeigt wird ( kann das jetzt nicht verifizieren )


----------



## buddy-holly (22. Jan 2004)

ehli75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War das nicht so, dass wenn man javaw benutzt die Console nicht angezeigt wird ( kann das jetzt nicht verifizieren )



Jawohl dies ist so, mit *javaw* startet man eine awt- oder swing-Anwendung, ohne das einen die Konsole nervt.

In Windows hab ich mir ein kleines Prog. in C geschrieben, was dies aus einer exe heraus macht.


----------



## bygones (22. Jan 2004)

buddy-holly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Windows hab ich mir ein kleines Prog. in C geschrieben, was dies aus einer exe heraus macht.


oder gleich jsmooth nehmen


----------



## LastUnicorn (22. Jan 2004)

also hau ich den javaw Befehl in eine .bat Datei oder wie ?

und das jar funktioniert auch als startbare Datei ?

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke


----------



## Gast (23. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre InstallAnywhere zu benutzen. Damit hast du dann auch gleich ein Installationsprogramm für Deine Anwendung. InstallAnywhere bietet auch die Möglichkeit einen Applikations-Launcher in Form einer exe-Datei zu installieren und InstallAnywhere Now 5.5 ist frei verfügbar (www.installanywhere.com).

Grüsse,
--Alex


----------



## buddy-holly (23. Jan 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder gleich jsmooth nehmen


Kann man da auch einen Splash-Screen einrichten?



			
				LastUnicorn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also hau ich den javaw Befehl in eine .bat Datei oder wie ?


Ja kann man machen.

@Gast Wo bekomme ich den die Version 5.5?

Ich benutze GhostInstall, das ist Freeware nur in der Editor Version, so richtig was für Hardliner.  :twisted:


----------



## gast (23. Jan 2004)

LastUnicorn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also hau ich den javaw Befehl in eine .bat Datei oder wie ?
> 
> und das jar funktioniert auch als startbare Datei ?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke



ich würd dir so etwas vorschlagen
du schreibst es so in deine batch-datei
start javaw -cp "<pfad wo deine klassen abgelegt sind>"  <package-name>.<hauptklasse mit main>


----------



## Gast (23. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

InstallAnywhere Now 5.5:  http://www.installanywhere.com/downloads_01.html 

Grüsse,
--Alex


----------



## LastUnicorn (23. Jan 2004)

Also Leute, besten Dank. Ich werds erstmal mit der bat machen aber den installer werd ich mir auch mal offen halten. Ist echt super, dass man hier immer wieder schnelle Hilfe bekommt


----------

